# irish guy



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

just wanna say hi lads, this is my first post on here, :cool2:


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome rufs


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

cheers maverick


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to ukm mate


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

cheers chris


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Welcome To UK-M Mate Enjoy


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

cheers gazzak


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright rufs mate about time you were on here.much better forum and the banter is good


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Wats up pal, nice to see another paddy joinin in, this is a savage spot for any info you need. Full of helpful lads an good craic too.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

arosair said:


> Wats up pal, nice to see another paddy joinin in, this is a savage spot for any info you need. Full of helpful lads an good craic too.


Now we've got paddy and mick


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

your life will never be the same again, what county you from


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and good luck


----------



## pabz (Mar 28, 2011)

WELCOME RUFS !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

where in Ire you from mate?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

barsnack said:


> your life will never be the same again, what county you from


Rufs don't tell him he's a stalker


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

bout ye


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

greetings fellow brethren!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board, mate.


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

hey bmc me aul flower...hows life...havent been on in a few days...work work work!!!


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

from galway mate!!!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

top of the morning to ya.

wheres me pot of gold.

drink. feck.


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

cheers for the welcome guys....that cranky ol scot bmc got me to join up so here i am!!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

rufs said:


> cheers for the welcome guys....that cranky ol scot bmc got me to join up so here i am!!!


I'm on commission mate


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome on board mucker

There is a special place for potato cooking recipes, know how you paddy's love your tattys


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

